# FSH & Estradiol levels



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello got these results today and they were: FSH 6.2 Estadiol 121.0 I think they are good as Dr McFaul told me they should be in or around FSH 8 and Estradiol 150 as mine are lower I am persuming that they are better than he anticipated. Does anyone know for definate if these are good results?

Please reply as I had got myself worked up into a bit of a state expecting mine to be rubbish as I turned 37 last week. 
Jen x


----------



## ginger07 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi Jen

Sorry, I can't help.  Though I'm sure someone will be along very soon to put your mind at ease.  Just couldn't ignore your post, lots of     and


----------



## Lesley08 (May 4, 2008)

Hi Jen,

They sound great to me. The FSH is fab thats a great figure for 37 and means your egg quality and quantity should be good  

Lesley xx


----------



## Jecca (Oct 29, 2008)

I think my consultant in the clinic also pointed out to me that you have to also look at your LH levels. I think it is like a recipe, you have to have all of them right. From the sounds of it, your levels all look very positive I think. I know I asked about my levels when I was in SIMS and they explained it all to me in my case. Good luck


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Heres a ?........er what is FSH & ESTRADIOL LEVELS? I was just looking at this post today and noticed that for example in Jellybabas case Dr Mcfaul gave the results, now im Prof Mclure but the thing is i've never had any bloods done at RFC and never been informed of levels of anything, DP had hid SA couple of times but he is fine. Should I of had these? or is it specific to certain treatments? Im having IVF and now im worried, I think most of you know Mclure isn't always on the ball .

Thanks a worried BP


----------



## encore (May 27, 2004)

Babypowder normally when doctors are trying to find the reason that you can't conceive, they test your hormone levels to make sure you have a good ovarian reserve, are producing good quality eggs, and ovulating.  FSH stands for Folicle Stimulating Hormone.  Generally you want that to be a single didgit number.  Estradoil i'm not so sure about.  I was also tested for progesterone levels (generally around day 21 of a 28 day cycle), which give an indication of if you have ovulated or not and are providing a nice environment in the womb for an embryo to implant.

I see that you have had your tubes removed which is obviously why you can't conceive naturally.  Perhaps your doctors are assuming that due to your age you are ok with regard to everything else.


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

Baby Powder - this is totally freaky that when I came on today you had posted on this thread!!!!!! I have been literally in turmoil over the weekend with FSH and Estradiol levels!! I too am with Prof McClure and he DID ask me to get these tests done at Day 3 - I just booked an appointment on Day 3 of my cycle with the nurse in my GP practice and the results were ready in a week. I got these tests done in June and they came back as follows

FSH 4.1 u/L
Oestradiol-17B 65 pmol/L

Prof McClure was happy with these!

Now, as I have decided to go to Origin I was asked for these blood test results again but within the past 3 months so back to the nurse Friday week ago (which would have been Day 2) for the same tests and they have come back as follows

FSH 0.5 u/L
Oestradiol-17B 652 pmol/L

Ahhhhhhh .. I have no idea what these means!! Of course - after a google search - I have self diagnosed with poor egg quality and LOTS LOTS worse with the very high estrogen levels! So much so on Friday night I managed to spill a glass of water over the keyboard of the computer and it has only dried out this morning to allow me to post!  I don't understand how they could  have changed so significantly over 5 months!!!!! I did have extremely bad period pains on the first day of my period this time and for a few nights before the sweats during the night! I am going to phone the GP in the morning.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks encore, Hopefully your right as to why I havent been tested.

Hi sue, I see you know what I mean about prof mclure!  really dont remember him asking me to have these done, when I was refered I had already had my dye test to show blocked tubes, so unless he thinks thats my only problem ? I vaugley remember going during my cycle to have bloods done but that was way,way in the begining long before hospitals etc got involved, my GP wanted it checked out? and strangley enough, I started taking really bad night sweats early this yr, it didnt bother me that much, but after my mum mentioned menapause , I was at the dr like a shot, luckily I only had an infection .

Hopefully you get sorted at the dr tomorrow, I might phone mine and see if they have a record of any of these, I havent self diagnosed yet as Im not sure I've even had them done, one of yours certainly has changed in 5mnths, but this is what worries me with the RFC, the Prof is sooo scatter brained at times, he removed my tubes, then I went back for my review, he had to read my notes as he couldnt remember what he'd done!

Hope you have succesful tx at origin and your levels are ok. .

Let me know BP.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Sue I once had a set of odd results that was out of sink with the usual trend and I used to get mine done every month via my GP just as a self monitoring whilst waiting for treatment.

L x


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

Hey Babypowder and JJ1! 

Nothing ventured, nothing lost Babypowder!! Just  check it out with your GP in the morning and if no record book yourself in!! My practice was very obliging as usually you have to wait a while to get an appointment and as I wasn't 100% sure when my AF would show I what day to book the appointment for - but when I explained the need to have it on a specific day of my cycle I got one for the next morning!!

JJ1 - that sounds like a good plan - I'll see what the doc says in the morning but will deffo book in for another set next month!!

I'll let you know

L


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

Hey BP - got speaking to my GP late on Monday and she ways that these are normal and nothing to worry about!!! She wasn't offering any reason for one being 10X greater but assured me that I was not heading for an early menopause/low ovarian reserve etc as I had self diagnosed!! GOOGLE ...   Just have to wait until my next appointment which thankfully isn't too long!! I was also at my reflexologist today and she said she could feel my body body fighting off a bit if an infection so maybe that was all it was .... fingers crossed 

Hope you get sorted with the bloods at any rate


lisa


----------



## nellis1971 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hiya!! 

I'm 37 too and I got my results back today!!

I got my Day 3 bloods back:

FSH 6.9 
Estradiol 99 
Serum Prolactin 147 
TSH 14.4 
T4 0.857 
ESR 11 

What do you think? OK for my age?


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi sue30, glad your results are good , I was getting my livingroom decorated, so my computer was out of bound for two days, have to agree google sometimes is information overload! suppose we should really leave these things to the expets!

BP.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

expets? iI ment experts .


----------

